# How many instruments do you play...



## alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr

I would like to know 
Is there anyone out there like me? I can pick up any instrument and play it well in as little as 30 minutes. I have mastered over 13 instruments....Please tell us How many you play...What your favorite is....and why....
My favorite is the baritone...Because of the wonderful sound it makes and the virsitility of this wonderful instrument....You can play bass clef or treble....and you can play the main part or background.....And I love the way it feels in my hands and on my knee.


----------



## david johnson

hi! 
trumpet is my main thing...but i sing tenor, play some lap & hammer dulicmer, banjo, woodwinds, percussion...i see & demo them each day because of my job.
i do wonder about your definition of 'mastered'.

dj


----------



## corpsegrinder72

tuba is my main, but i also play trombone, baritone/euphonium, trumpet, bassoon, guitar, bass, and used to be able to play clarinet. looking to learn piano so i can finally get into melodic percussion. all i can really do is auxillary percussion. no battery though. ever. lol.


----------



## Ephemerid

I play guitar, bass, piano, and I'm an amateur shakuhachi player and I sing. I would also say, in the spirit of Brian Eno, that the recording studio is my instrument. (I love classical music, but these days I mostly perform rock music these days and dabble in some more ambient music, electro-acoustic stuff).

I've only take formal lessons on voice (my major in music school) and some piano.


----------



## hawk

Though a master at none I play:
Native American Flute (build them too)
Various Flutes from the world(Suling, Tambin,...)
Mbira Dza Vadzihmu (Zimbabwe)
Kora (West African Harp)
Didgeridoo
Various percussion instruments; Djembe, Hosho, Udu, Bilma (clap sticks for didg)...
Dabble in Balaphone, Folk Harp, 

I play these instruments well enough that people always clap when I am finished ...not because I am good but because I am finished


----------



## Krummhorn

I play the piano, organ, zimbelstern, and the radio. 

I have only mastered the last two .


----------



## hawk

OK my curiosity is stirred...
What is a Zimbelstern?


----------



## hawk

I was not patient enough to wait for a reply, so thanx to the internet I now have a working knowledge of Zimbelstern.
Not having much exposure to organs therefore little knowledge, where on the organ was this device located? Since the bells were played in a random fashion I would assume they were tuned such that no matter what chord/note was played the bell would sound "nice" with it?
On modern organs is this device still mechanical or has it become electronic?


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi hawk,

Yes, unfortunately, this rarely used organ stop has become 'digital' in the past 10 years or so. Before, when it was purely a mechanical device, the organist pulled a stop (switch) on the organ console and air pressure would drive a carousel of little dangling bars, which would then hit the edges of a set of 5 to 8 tuned bells. Used only during very quiet passages in organ literature, mostly Noels, it's fun to for me as an organist to use it and watch the listeners twist and turn their heads trying to figure out what the sound is and where it is coming from. 

Location of the Zimbelstern was either exposed (plain view) or hidden inside one of the organ chambers. You are correct about the 'tuning' - one could play a piece in any key and it would blend nicely with these little tinkly bells.


----------



## hawk

Hi Kh,

Thanks for the info on this instrument.
Are there still mechanical Zimbelsterns being used?
I would imagine that the difference between digital and mechanical might be somewhat indistinguishable to the untrained ear but for someone such as your self is there a difference?
Can you suggest any recordings where I might hear a Zimbelstern or Glockenstern?


----------



## WalterJ

I have played accordion, Steel string guitar, Classical Guitar and Mandolin. I mastered none but I was passable. But I stopped all several years ago but I have started playing classical guitar again and if all goes well I will start taking violin lessons sometime in the spring


----------



## CHasR

Yes, there are musicians like you. I can knock out a reasonably in-tune scale and do a few diatonic tunes on pretty much any instrument.

Ive performed in public, over the years, on these instruments:
flute, oboe, english horn, clarinets, bass clarinet, alto, tenor + bari saxes;
fife, recorders, bombarde, ciaramella, tin whistle, bugle, harmonica,
Elec. Guitar, Acoustic guitar, elec Bass Guit, String Bass, Mandolin, 
percussion + keyboards
(altho Im not 'quality' on the brasses & orchestral strings, I can manage a few tunes.)

I currently play professionally the:
Great Highland Bagpipe
Irish Uilleann pipes
Italian Zampogna
Musette Bechonnet

and occasionally play the :
North african pipes
Medieval pipes (3 kinds)
Bulgarian Kaba Gaida bagpipe
Scottish small pipes
Breton Biniou Kozh

Pipes are completely addictive. Infact its an identifiable medical syndrome: BAD (bagpipe acquisition disorder)


----------



## hawk

Hey ChasR,
Since I love the flute do you think it is just a F.A.D. Too bad I do not play violin though it would be S.A.D and my percussion isn't good,guess I have to blame D.A.D  
Ok I better stop before you all get M.A.D (Musicians Agressive Disorder)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I've played piano since I was a L.A.D. and now, IMHO, am pretty good at it (I'm actually in the process of recording a CD of piano improvisations). Along with the keys, I play guitar and harmonica, but am planning on learning banjo and maybe hammered dulcimer this year.


----------



## thicks

Piano (working on Gr. 7) Saxophone(working on Gr. 6)Clarinet (working on Gr. 8)

In preferrence order. I started learning the piano first, and as i progressed i just began to like it more and more and also the vast and varied repertoire availiable is another attraction.

Although i learnt clarinet before Sax, i still enjoy saxophone more, and with my commitments with piano i don't get chance to practice as much as i'd like anyway

I'd also like to add how impressive you all are to play so many instruments and i'm sure to a high level. I'm green with envy lol


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr said:


> My favorite is the baritone...Because of the wonderful sound it makes and the virsitility of this wonderful instrument....You can play bass clef or treble....and you can play the main part or background.....And I love the way it feels in my hands and on my knee.


So you pick up a _baritone_, anyone that might be available (for example, when the local choir is not rehearsing or giving a concert), you do some _excersice_ and in approximately 30 minutes you are already capable of _mastering_ a performance with him. But the peak of enjoyment has yet to come, delivered as the interaction of you, the baritone and your hands. With your knees taking a primary role somewhere in the middle of this process.


----------



## CHasR

thicks said:


> I'd also like to add how impressive you all are to play so many instruments and i'm sure to a high level. I'm green with envy lol


just wait till you have to get your first shot of hydrocortisone in the wrist or elbow....that 'envy' thing will pass...


----------



## tenor02

^ lol

i play:
bassoon
baritone
saxophone (alto and tenor)
cornet
piano
some violin
handbells
organ


----------



## Guest

I assume you mean to a degree of efficiency, then mine are Flute and Double Bass, but I did muck around with Clarinet for a while, and went through the usual early stages of Piano and Violin, I tried a bass just for laughs and got hooked, devil of a thing to cart around all the time.


----------



## GothicBard

Guitar is my primary instrument. I used to play trumpet, and I'm kind of upset that I stopped; I'm trying to pick it up again while I'm home from college. I'm working on piano, mostly because proficiency is required for my major, but also because I'd like to eventually get an organ in my house. When I'm rich and famous. Haha.

I also have a recorder I mess around with. And I'm hoping to try out violin soon, too.


----------



## Krummhorn

hawk said:


> Hi Kh,
> 
> Thanks for the info on this instrument.
> Are there still mechanical Zimbelsterns being used?
> I would imagine that the difference between digital and mechanical might be somewhat indistinguishable to the untrained ear but for someone such as your self is there a difference? Can you suggest any recordings where I might hear a Zimbelstern or Glockenstern?


Hi Hawk,

Haven't forgotten about this - a busy time right now preparing for an organ concert in a couple weeks.

Indeed there is a difference between the digitally reproduced and mechanical Zimbelstern and Glockenstern (the Glockenstern is naturally louder and primarily used in buildings where seating approaches 1,000 or more) at least to my ears. The mechanical ones have lots more "presence" not being so directional as when coming from a speaker cone.

I cannot find any examples of one playing with an organ right at this moment. Years ago I did a recital on a digital organ that had a Zimbalstern as part of the spec - one of the pieces played used this special stop ... the program was recorded, but I have temporarily misplaced the CD, having recently moved from residence to another.


----------



## CHasR

GothicBard said:


> ......, but also because I'd like to eventually get an organ in my house. When I'm rich and famous. Haha.


dont laugh... I have a friend (actually he's an organ builder as well as organist) who built an impressive organ out of cast-off parts in his row-house living room. Sad thing is they had to move and couldnt take the organ with.


----------



## artisan

I remember when I was very little (5,6?) I would impress everyone by picking out tunes on the piano. But then we moved, and we didn't have a piano, so for a long time I didn't play anything. Then this guy who plays the guitar _really_ good came along, and he showed me and my brother how to play a few chords, and some basic theory (M1, M4, M5, m6, etc.) After that I sort of took off. But then I begged my dad for a piano, and he got me a keyboard. I have been in love ever since. Being a good earplayer, I can usually pick out tunes and chords on almost any instrument, but I do have bad luck with violin, since everytime the bow touches the strings, it squeaks! I also played the mandolin for a while, but couldn't find time for it, guitar, and piano. Piano, however, is definitely my master. And if I had time, I would love to learn violin.


----------



## Harmonie

I started on trumpet seven years ago (in my middle school band), I started clarinet almost three years ago, then I started alto saxophone almost two years ago, and I started bassoon (my favorite instrument!) the November before last.

Kind of funny how my most recent instrument became my favorite and main instrument, right? Well bassoon is just that awesome.

As for skill levels, I'd put them like this:

Bassoon is my most skilled, it probably doesn't make sense, but I didn't care about trumpet or ever practice it, and I practice and care a lot about my bassoon. It made a big difference.
Trumpet is the second.
Alto saxophone is the third. (Due to being my fastest learned instrument.)
Clarinet is last. It got too frustrating for me and I gave up on it fast.


----------



## Princess Kairi

Hmmmmm I used to play flute. ^_^


----------



## Guest

alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr said:


> I would like to know
> Is there anyone out there like me? I can pick up any instrument and play it well in as little as 30 minutes. I have mastered over 13 instruments....Please tell us How many you play...What your favorite is....and why....
> My favorite is the baritone...Because of the wonderful sound it makes and the virsitility of this wonderful instrument....You can play bass clef or treble....and you can play the main part or background.....And I love the way it feels in my hands and on my knee.


 I have just re-read your original post am absolutely amazed at your skill, you can pick up a strange instrument and play it WELL in 30 minutes , Sir/Madam you are either a genius or your definition of WELL is different to mine, I would be impressed if you could play all maj and minor scales over say 3 octaves in 30 min, also you have mastered over 13 instruments ???, I don't know of one person that would say they have mastered an instrument, a few would have near perfect technique but not mastered. Also you say your favourite is baritone, well baritone what ?? Saxophone?? Are you sure you would not like to make a few adjustments to your claims


----------



## alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr

Thank you all for replying to my thread....I am getting my Bachelor of Music ATM.... Performance with the alto saxophone.... I also play the flute, clarinet, trumpet, oboe, bassoon, baritone, tuba, i.e. all the wind and brass mainly....I am now learning to play the violin.....Never played strings before....I also play the piano tho not well...I have a problem using both hands at the same time....Any one got any suggestions on how to get over the not being able to use both hands at the same time? I know this doesnt exactly pertain to this thread....But a good question nonetheless.....


I noticed that some of you play unconventional instruments....Were do you get these instruments? I would love to learn to play them...I am obsessed with instruments.....If you make them...are you willing to sell them?


----------



## Ephemerid

alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr said:


> I noticed that some of you play unconventional instruments....Were do you get these instruments? I would love to learn to play them...I am obsessed with instruments.....If you make them...are you willing to sell them?


My best shakuhachi I ever bought was made by Monty Levinson, at www.shakuhachi.com -- of course this was only a student model, and it cost me $450.00. My goal is to one day get a three footer-- I love the deep toned shaks. You play lots of quarter tone stuff, and the beauty of honkyoku ("classical" shakuhachi music, somewhat rooted in Zen) is that tonal colour and silence plays a huge role in performance, even more so than fingerings. Its a very different kind of aesthetic.

Getting the embouchure just right can be tricky-- you don't really "blow" into the instrument so much as breathe into it. Half-holing, altering the angle of the flute, the amount of air applied can create all sorts of fascinating colourings... Its a very meditative experience, even though I am very limited at what I can do on it myself.


----------



## Maxie

I've been playing the harp for over 20 years now, so I think I can safely call it my primary instrument.  I'm quite the fanatic when it comes to that (though I don't have much time on my hands these days, I'm quite bothered by it), I just love the instrument so much, especially the concert harp, of which I luckily own a specimen since my 15th birthday.  

Next to that I play the piano (I followed lessons with my uncle, who is a pianist and it didn't work out at all. He wasn't strict enough for me... so I quit after two years or so). I'm still playing though. In the mind, harp and piano are quite alike, so if you're good at prima vista playing and have a fast way of dealing with the notes, it can be done. Though my technique on the piano isn't great, I'm not afraid to grab interesting pieces and study them. I wouldn't go out in the public with it like I do with the harp, but I still amaze myself sometimes. 

I really would love to learn how to play the oboe or the bassoon, I love these instruments and I really want to play an instrument that is easier to transport, so I can play in orchestra's in the end. Because that's what I love most, doing the orchestral thing!


----------



## ChamberNut

Just started learning to play my first musical instrument ever! The Cello. Had my first lesson last week. Definitely will be a challenge, but I'm sure it will be quite rewarding as long as put the time and effort. It's an exciting time for me, since the cello is by far my favorite instrument.


----------



## Guest

*ChamberNut*, Practice,Practice, Practice and when you are very, very good practice some more


----------



## Patriarch K

Well, if you have to be "good" at the instrument then I only play the:
Button accordion. 
If you have to be relatively good at the instruments then I play:
Button accordion
Tenor banjo
Bouzouki
Mandolin
Tin whistle (and all similar flutes with the same function)
Nose flute
Harmonica
And if we count the other instruments that I play not so very good, but I know how they work and I can play simple tunes on them without any problems - well, then I think I can play almost any instrument 
This is a video example of me just picking up a random instrument by practising one or two times before recording of a simple tune. I don't actually play those instruments at all, but I can play ON them if that makes sense


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Patriarch K said:


> And if we count the other instruments that I play not so very good, but I know how they work and I can *play simple tunes on them without any problems* - well, then I think I can play almost any instrument


In terms of Alicaputrrrrrrrrrr's definitions, yes, you can.



> I also play the flute, clarinet, trumpet, oboe, bassoon, baritone, tuba, i.e. all the wind and brass mainly....


All the winds and brass! You must be a genius. You know, there are people out there that devote their entire life to a single instrument (for example, a clarinet), and become concert artists or access positions in important orchestras. I wonder why they would want to do such thing... limiting their life to one instrument, when they can try to be like you and *be able to play all the instruments from the wind and brass sections*.

I guess they are not interested in playing simple tunes, through self-learned technique, but they (as any serious instrumentalist) want to enjoy the benefits of specialization: learn only one instrument and be very good at it.

Do you really think extracting simple tunes from something deserves the label of "playing that instrument"?



> I am now learning to play the violin.....Never played strings before....I also play the piano tho not well...I have a problem using both hands at the same time....


So you can't actually play the piano with both hands at the same time. Well... then what you do can not be called "playing the piano", which is more than just one-fingering Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.



> Any one got any suggestions on how to get over the not being able to use both hands at the same time? I know this doesnt exactly pertain to this thread....But a good question nonetheless.....


Yes, do what people do in the real life whenever they want to be good pianists: study.

With how many of the other instruments you added to the list of _things you can play_ do you find similar difficulties?


----------



## Guest

*Ysaye*, You are endorsing what I said in my earlier post, it is unbelievable that people post on this forum that they can master any instrument in 30min, or that they can play any number of instruments well, where in reality they mean they can bash out some sort of tune with a few mistakes, come on people get real!!


----------



## Patriarch K

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> In terms of Alicaputrrrrrrrrrr's definitions, yes, you can.


Well, maybe without any problems was a bit too much. I'll correct myself to "play the notes in the right order without any problems, but it takes time to make it sound good".
However, the video I linked to describes it all. It's not actually "good" at all, but that's what I mean at least and I suppose the others in this thread mean the same thing.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr said:


> I would like to know
> Is there anyone out there like me? I can pick up any instrument and play it well in as little as 30 minutes. I have mastered over 13 instruments....Please tell us How many you play...What your favorite is....and why....
> My favorite is the baritone...Because of the wonderful sound it makes and the virsitility of this wonderful instrument....You can play bass clef or treble....and you can play the main part or background.....And I love the way it feels in my hands and on my knee.


I'm like you, except for the fact that I don't have the finances to own a bunch of instruments.

It took me 5 min. to learn how to properly hold a violin and bow.

It took me a month to get through a beginner method book in clarinet (and halfway through an intermediate one)

It took me less than 1 year to get a beautiful tone on the oboe, especially the middle C (the really nasaly sounding one),but it took me 30 min. to learn all of the basic fingerings for oboe.

It took me less than 30 min. to figure out all of the fingerings and embouchure for playing the flute....by ear.

It took me all of 5 min. to learn how to play scales, and 10 min. to learn this new song and memorize it.

It took me about 10 min. to get a good sound on a curved soprano sax.

And, last but not least, it took me about 2 min. to figure out how to properly blow into a recorder, without instruction.

So, officially, I can play 6 instruments: oboe, flute, piano, saxophone, clarinet, and recorder.

I'm sure that if I got to try every instrument I could play every instrument. My true desire is to play a violin or viola, though. I love the sound, and I'd love to be able to play a string instrument.

My favorite instruments are flute, oboe, and piano, with oboe being my top favorite, basically because I play it for hours upon end every week.

I'm not quite sure if my parents know that, though

I could almost consider myself an oboe virtuoso. I've played for 3 1/2 years, and am playing college/professional level music, and college is still 4-5 years off! and am in orchestras with seniors. This year, my first year of auditioning, I made second chair to a senior.

My parents and I have already ascertained that I have an immense talent for music, and I'm now realizing that I can compose a little, too. I've never studied anything like counterpoint, just basic music theory. I had a person ask when I posted a flute quartet that I made if I studied counterpoint. I looked up the term, not even knowing what the poster meant. I actually unconsciously used some counterpoint in the quartet.

The only way right now that I get to try anything on the violin is by trying at orchestra practice, by learning from people who are 1-2 years younger than me.

It'd be kind of hard to explain to my parents that I just want to try violin.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I play guitar as my main instrument I played trumpet in Jr. High i can play a chinese flute i can play the piano kinda ok well (ENOUGH TO PLAY JUMP FROM VAN HALEN) i can play Bass. Steel lap guitar, dobro. and i have tried violin and think if i got one i could be great at it. But I really have only done my greatest work on guitar where others you could say are just decent i guess


----------



## Guest

*Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven * Are you serious or just deluded??
You don't suffer from false modesty do you, I could go through your claims one by one but I doubt if it would register with you, I seriously suggest that you re-evaluate your criteria for classing how good you think you are doing


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

*Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven attempts to resists the urge to yell at Andante*

You cannot judge. I cannot judge, only give estimates. Don't tell me my personality or how I think or anything like that.


In other words, shut your mouth.




And, actually, FYI, I do suffer from false modesty.
And I actually am serious.







But, you know, just to make Andante happy, let's say, "has talent and skill that far surpasses those of age, years playing, level, and discipline."


----------



## Guest

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> And, actually, FYI, I do suffer from false modesty.
> And I actually am serious.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But, you know, just to make Andante happy, let's say, "has talent and skill that far surpasses those of age, years playing, level, and discipline."


Do you realise what you have said???  
I really don't know why we spend years going to teachers, trying to improve our technical abilities and understanding of the art, just out of curiosity how much practice do you do each day to maintain this degree of excellence


----------



## Cyclops

I'm capable of putting a tune together on my home keyboard and can almost play acoustic guitar but give me any instrument and I'll get something out of it!(I once played 3 Blind Mice on a cello!)


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> It took me 5 min. to learn how to properly hold a violin and bow.


You know... holding a bow is to violin playing what sitting in a 727 cockpit is to flying a plane.

It's tantamount to nothing.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

On the other hand, it makes playing violin considerably harder if you can't hold a bow properly, it's like knowing exactly where to put your fingers. 

It's not tantamount to nothing, it's not the most important, but it's somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart oboe beethoven*
I think you have a lot of growing up to do, on this forum you are with many experienced musicians that have spent years studying their instruments and music, yet you can do it all in the blink of an eye,* ye gods*


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Well a youths mind is as a sponge 
soaking up information.
I have found that pretty much goes the same for music.
From what I have seen some of the young can pick up an instrument and learn with lightning fast speed.
Look at Mozart he was a genius at the youngest age. when I was young i was a tv watching couch potato.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> On the other hand, it makes playing violin considerably harder if you can't hold a bow properly, it's like knowing exactly where to put your fingers.
> 
> It's not tantamount to nothing, it's not the most important, but it's somewhere in the middle.


I would say it's somewhere in the beginning. In fact, learning how to hold the bow is the *first *step towards the generation of sound. Once you hold the violin the only things that remain to be learned are:
- the finger motion when holding the bow,
- the wrist movement when bowing
- the movement of the arm when bowing
- how to move the bow strictly perpendicular to the violin, without describing arcs.
- how not to scratch
- how to play spicatto, getatto, piquetato (martelé), Saltellato, dynamics...

Notice how nothing of this involves left hand action.


----------



## Guest

*Salieri=Innocent *

Mozart had expert tutorage from a very young age and for very long hours at a time, a lot people can pick up an instrument and bash a tune out in a short time but that is a world away from claiming that you can play, let alone as was claimed at the start of this thread "master an instrument" 
*M. O. B* did not answer my question about how much practice he/she does.
I am curious to hear the answer.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Practice hours per week total:

Yes, I have no life.
It ranges from 15-30 hours per week, but of course, daily times vary from 1 hour to 5 or 6 hours.


I didn't claim to master an instrument. In fact, unless my memory deceives me, those words never left my mouth (or fingers).


----------



## Cyclops

Salieri=Innocent said:


> when I was young i was a tv watching couch potato.


LOL, thats me now


----------



## Guest

I see


Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> Practice hours per week total:
> 
> Yes, I have no life.
> It ranges from 15-30 hours per week, but of course, daily times vary from 1 hour to 5 or 6 hours.
> 
> I didn't claim to master an instrument. In fact, unless my memory deceives me, those words never left my mouth (or fingers).


M O B on my post #47 that you refer to I said _[as was claimed at the start of this thread "master an instrument] _now this was made by alicat post #1. 
I did not say it was made by you! 
Your practice sessions, are these spread over all 6 instruments? 
You also claim among other thing : [_I could almost consider myself an oboe virtuoso. I've played for 3 1/2 years]_ *That good eh!* there is not much left for you to learn, 
Just one other, you say _[It took me less than 30 min. to figure out all of the fingerings and embouchure for playing the flute....by ear]_ I presume you mean without any reference to an instruction book] So how do you know the fingering was correct and you managed to get 3 octaves without ever playing the Flute before? Absolutely amazing you are a genius.
I see you have sent me a PM, thank you I will reply


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Andante said:


> I see
> 
> M O B on my post #47 that you refer to I said _[as was claimed at the start of this thread "master an instrument] _now this was made by alicat post #1.
> I did not say it was made by you!
> Your practice sessions, are these spread over all 6 instruments?
> You also claim among other thing : [_I could almost consider myself an oboe virtuoso. I've played for 3 1/2 years]_ *That good eh!* there is not much left for you to learn,
> Just one other, you say _[It took me less than 30 min. to figure out all of the fingerings and embouchure for playing the flute....by ear]_ I presume you mean without any reference to an instruction book] So how do you know the fingering was correct and you managed to get 3 octaves without ever playing the Flute before? Absolutely amazing you are a genius.
> I see you have sent me a PM, thank you I will reply


Um, just FYI, "almost consider a virtuoso" does NOT mean that I've mastered an instrument. I personally don't think anyone can truly master an instrument or music. There's always something to learn.

And, the flute thing, I checked the fingerings days later which confirmed my fingerings, every single one.
idk how I got 3 octaves w/out playing flute before, but I figured that it had to do with my embouchure. I experimented, checked with a tuner to identify pitch, and it worked.

I'm waiting for the reply.....


----------



## Guest

*I give up, I am speechless,* *you truly are wonderful*


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I dont practice at all. i dont have posture and hold my nose to the sky. I play when I want to and play for fun. Competetive players blow too much hot air. I think one has mastered an instrument when they do something no one has done before and can anybody with proof say they have done something new. One other thing god can we save the fighting on the internet for the WoW forums. Fighting on the internet is like winning the special olympics. even though you've won youre still retarded


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Fighting on the internet is like winning the special olympics. even though you've won youre still retarded


   

Post of the Week.


----------



## Guest

Salieri=Innocent said:


> One other thing god can we save the fighting on the internet for the WoW forums. Fighting on the internet is like winning the special olympics. even though you've won youre still retarded


I am not sure what you are getting at however, if I read a post by anyone that is blatantly wrong or questionable in either content meaning or conclusion then I will challenge that post and I would expect the same of others to challenge me, this is a normal part of debate on this and any other forum.


----------



## Methodistgirl

Now this is the thread for me! Even though I really need guitar lessons
in this class that I will sit with a big grin on my face and play anyway.
I do all ready play the guitar since I was twelve but this isn't the only
one. I can play the harmonica, guitar, violin, piano, pipe organ, trumpet
even though if I played one now I'd have a heartattack, flute, zyolaphone,
hammered dulcmer, accordian, and my voice. But, I can't for the life of
me play a drum set. 
judy tooley


----------



## Guest

Hi Methodistgirl, Well, it seems that you will be right at home on this thread.


----------



## Methodistgirl

Andante you sound like Krummhorn with this one! 
judy tooley


----------



## pianotubia

I'm probably at at least Grade 4/5 standard on at everything in the Romantic Orchestra/Symphonic Wind Band.

The ones I spend the most amount of my time playing (in descending order of frequency) are Tuba (Grade 8, dip.), Trombone (Grade 8, dip.), Double Bass (Grade 8), Organ (Grade 8, dip.), Flute (Grade 8), Piano (Grade 8, dip.), Euphonium (Grade 8, dip.), Trumpet (Grade 6), Cello (Grade 8, Dip.), Violin (Grade 7).

I play Tuba in a brass band and Trombone in a brass band which consumes most of my time (sometimes they put me on Euphonium when they're short one, so I occasionally play the Euph). I play Double Bass at orchestra, on the likely event that we have a full Cello section (  ). I play Organ at a church and I accompany a choir at that church, so that's when I get my piano-ing in. I play 1st Flute for a good concert band, but they hate me because I only turn up when I'm not busy, so I don't play Flute often enough (  ). I occasionally get relegated to Trumpet at wind band, but only when I'm really busy and I can't come to any rehearsals, but I don't like it because it murders my Trombone embouchure. I stuck Violin out until Grade 7, but I really don't play enough - I *very* occasionally play Violin II in some orchestras when they hire me to play because they lost a player.

Yep. So actively, I play 10 instruments and I sing in the choir (when no accompanist needed) so 11? Not listed, however, I play (not actively outside home) Clarinet, Piccolo (I pretend I don't play it because it gives me headache) and Oboe. I have a Bassoon, but my playing is shocking, so that isn't going to the list. I've done my Grade 5 on Alto + Tenor Sax. I can also play French Horn (got to Grade 5), and it was my first brass instrument, but I quit and moved to something on which I could relax and my playing (because of the different fingerings and generally just a different brass instrument in comparison to Trumpet etc.) when downhill, so that can't go on the list. I have played harpsichord a more than a few times with a string orchestra. I can play Viola (when my brain is working REALLY well because of the different clef).

18?


----------



## kv466

Guitar, bass, drum set, piano, percussion of all sorts, cello, violin, cuatro, tres, laud, cajon, harmonica, banjo and ukulele. Oh,...and vocals.


----------



## arpeggio

When I was in the army I played bassoon, clarinet and sax. Since I got out of the army I have played exclusively bassoon. I have not done a single sax gig. I did one bass clarinet gig. I once did a pit gig for the musical _Man of La Manca_. The bassoon player has to double some on clarinet.


----------



## Head_case

I met a guy who plays flute in the army who really amazed me. He was able to walk in a straight line and continue to play. 

When I'm playing the flute, if I start trying to walk, my musical lines go all wonky :lol:

I used to play flute in public performances before giving up during skool. Since taking it up again, the results are unceasingly surprising. The birds all flock around me (to peck or poop all over me); weirdos on all fours and fur in the woods come up to greet me with "Woof! Woof!" and I've managed to make Bach turn in his grave. As well as in andante, andante con molto ...

With all of that in my CV, anyone want to hire a flute player? :tiphat:


----------



## Jaws

Please define "play"


----------



## Lunasong

I have performed in public for audiences on eight instruments:
piano
organ
acoustic guitar
banjo
electric bass
clarinet
trombone
recorder
and I sing.


----------



## Guest

I do remember a young girl posting on TC that she had mastered 13 musical instruments at the tender age of 15, I think what she meant was that she could bash out a tune on them, I was very envious as I have not mastered a single one


----------



## Head_case

Jaws said:


> Please define "play"


Play as in 'Playstation'. As in having fun. Remember that?

Things we used to do as children? 'Play' as in authentic engagement in an activity for the sheer pleasure of it; not because we were falsely out to please others...or try to sell out and make money...nor the falsehood of trying to compete to be better than the Smith and Jones' children.

Of course, there is the other kind of 'play' after doing Grade 8 flute concertos in public, but that's not 'play'. That's being paid :lol:


----------



## Head_case

Andante said:


> I do remember a young girl posting on TC that she had mastered 13 musical instruments at the tender age of 15, I think what she meant was that she could bash out a tune on them, I was very envious as I have not mastered a single one


I can't say I enjoy listening to 'tunes' very much. Listening to traditional folk tunes (e.g. Irish music drives me potty. It is so repetitive with a variation after every basic phrase, repeated ad infinitum or played as fast as the Grand National or a race to the toilet).

On the other hand, when I've been in Irish pubs with people playing Irish music .....Irish tunes...LIVE..., I absolutely love it. Being in France too, listen to guys around a table just knocking out Breton jazz being improvised by guitar and harmonica over a few ciders, it was just so catchy I was swaying and my critical faculties thankfully put back into the trash can. It's probably the best time I've had all year! (All 8 days of it  Not that the playing was perfect - not that it mattered. It was good enough and down to earth enough.

I'm one of those who appreciate people playing real instruments rather than listening to recorded or synthesised music. The innocence of playing live music anywhere should be a part of our everyday consciousness...without any pretentiousness at apeing a virtuoso, or feeling that you have to be brilliant at it. If anything, if you're the girl or boy next door who just enjoys playing an instrument avidly, it's a much nicer way to be introduced to hearing live music than having a ghettoblaster of the latest pop idol.


----------



## Guest

I am with you all the way Head Case, how any one can claim to be an avid music lover and yet never been to a concert, Jazz Club or a pub playing folk music is beyond me. to hear live music is so very different to a mp3 player or even a CD on a true HiFi system, and perfect playing that only happens with studio recordings with many takes. Live for ever warts an all.


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> Play as in 'Playstation'. As in having fun. Remember that?
> 
> Things we used to do as children? 'Play' as in authentic engagement in an activity for the sheer pleasure of it; not because we were falsely out to please others...or try to sell out and make money...nor the falsehood of trying to compete to be better than the Smith and Jones' children.
> 
> Of course, there is the other kind of 'play' after doing Grade 8 flute concertos in public, but that's not 'play'. That's being paid :lol:


Grade 8 is an exam that is taken by beginners, so Grade 8 flute concertos will be "played" badly. Is this the definition of "play" that is included in the question of the number of instruments, or does it only include ones that are played well?


----------



## Head_case

Not at all. Grade 1 is an exam taken by beginners. 

Grade 8 is the highest grade for school children (why adults do this afterwards, who knows? It's a bit like going back from work as a professional accountant to get your elementary primary school maths pass). 

Well by the time I'd left school and started playing, there wasn't any scholastic grade higher than Grade 8. Apart from going on X Factor or something, how else can schools sort out whether to put a teetotal fluter who has never blown a note, against another who has played for years? The exams were teeeedious. But they were more than just exams: a whole life and culture of discipline set in early, by practice. This is a transferable skill which generalises into other areas of life. Non-graders fail to appreciate, that this rigorousness and mindset has been formed early, and that it shapes discipline in a student's life, even if he chooses to give up music. The adult learner, perhaps has no requirement for such systematic and rigorous scheduling for learning and passing exams: he learns because he enjoys playing, and plays at his own whim, and practices at his own whim, until he forms his own discipline, which can be a good standard, or appalling standard, so much so, that it is a marvel for him to practice with the discipline of a Grade 1 student. 

'Play' is heterogenous: the concept of play, always starts of as interactional. Grades don't define play: if anything, they detract from it. 

Playing for fun....having a jam or a session, or just mucking about with instruments with friends gives more enjoyment, than playing to compete; show off or for some other chip on the shoulder. 

My neighbour used to say that no matter how talented the violinist next door to him was, he just wanted her to shut up. It doesn't matter how well someone plays if their mindset is up their own .... lol.


----------



## Head_case

Andante said:


> I am with you all the way Head Case, how any one can claim to be an avid music lover and yet never been to a concert, Jazz Club or a pub playing folk music is beyond me. to hear live music is so very different to a mp3 player or even a CD on a true HiFi system, and perfect playing that only happens with studio recordings with many takes. Live for ever warts an all.


I can grasp both sides - before I was earning enough, I loved the alt. American cult music coming out of Quarterstick:


















Rodan and June of 44 had a sound and intensity I just wasn't finding from Brit rock....I never got to see them in concert or live since they were across the ocean and it was just too much to fly over.

The largest concert I'd ever been to was an Indigo Girls concert in Toronto. It was massive in a huge open amphitheatre...completely lacking in engagement and warm....definitely no intimacy of a smokey bar or pub with earnest musicians playing furiously for their lives.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Back in WW1 I played drums and other assorted percussion- now I play drums and guitars - classical, steel string 6 and 12 and electric but more importantly banjo- gotta love that banjo..... now just for my wah wah pedal for the banjo.


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> Not at all. Grade 1 is an exam taken by beginners.
> 
> Grade 8 is the highest grade for school children (why adults do this afterwards, who knows? It's a bit like going back from work as a professional accountant to get your elementary primary school maths pass).
> 
> Well by the time I'd left school and started playing, there wasn't any scholastic grade higher than Grade 8. Apart from going on X Factor or something, how else can schools sort out whether to put a teetotal fluter who has never blown a note, against another who has played for years? The exams were teeeedious. But they were more than just exams: a whole life and culture of discipline set in early, by practice. This is a transferable skill which generalises into other areas of life. Non-graders fail to appreciate, that this rigorousness and mindset has been formed early, and that it shapes discipline in a student's life, even if he chooses to give up music. The adult learner, perhaps has no requirement for such systematic and rigorous scheduling for learning and passing exams: he learns because he enjoys playing, and plays at his own whim, and practices at his own whim, until he forms his own discipline, which can be a good standard, or appalling standard, so much so, that it is a marvel for him to practice with the discipline of a Grade 1 student.
> 
> 'Play' is heterogenous: the concept of play, always starts of as interactional. Grades don't define play: if anything, they detract from it.
> 
> Playing for fun....having a jam or a session, or just mucking about with instruments with friends gives more enjoyment, than playing to compete; show off or for some other chip on the shoulder.
> 
> My neighbour used to say that no matter how talented the violinist next door to him was, he just wanted her to shut up. It doesn't matter how well someone plays if their mindset is up their own .... lol.


Grade 1 is an exam taken by beginners. Grade 8 is an exam taken by slightly better beginners, but still beginners. There is a lot of confusion about grade exams. All grade exams are beginner exams. The skill level needed to pass them is very basic. Beginner skill levels. Professional soloists have very high skill levels. In terms of measurement using a metre rule, all the grade exams skill levels would be in the first centimetre. All diplomas in the 2nd centimeter. Professional soloists skill levels would start in 70th centimetre upwards. I hope that this helps to illustrate just how skilled many of the recording artist are.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Back in WW1 I played drums and other assorted percussion.


You have aged remakedly well young Eddie and how far along Head_cases rule did you get??


----------



## Head_case

I'll say! 

Eddie - are you possibly the oldest person ever to be using the internet?! You must be at least 122 years old by my calculations!


----------



## Guest

Head_case said:


> I'll say!
> 
> Eddie - are you possibly the oldest person ever to be using the internet?! You must be at least 122 years old by my calculations!


And still on Grade 4!.......


----------



## Jaws

Andante said:


> And still on Grade 4!.......


If you play ensemble music you can forget about grades completely, as they don't examine anything to do with playing with other people.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Andante said:


> You have aged remakedly well young Eddie and how far along Head_cases rule did you get??


Ah yes you see reincarnation is a wonderful thing- back in the day when I was just Edgard and not Eddie Varese I did a lot of percussion and received some - French Army in WW1 - Rules you say mmmm "An artist is never ahead of his time but most people are far behind theirs"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Head_case said:


> I'll say!
> 
> Eddie - are you possibly the oldest person ever to be using the internet?! You must be at least 122 years old by my calculations!


Yes I'm doing quite well for my age thanks - but can't remember most of the things I wrote- Damn warehouse fire!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jaws said:


> If you play ensemble music you can forget about grades completely, as they don't examine anything to do with playing with other people.


Sorry about taking time to get back to you - but at my age you know.

If you would like to hear some of my reincarnated music. 
Try the _What are you working on right now_ - Thread#391 , as i have uploaded some new stuff of mine there. Not sure if its Tonal or Atonal or even ensemble- maybe you could tell me....... Cheers

_Instrument and Technique/ Keyboard Instruments/ What are you working on right now_


----------



## TheVioletKing

Just 2- Flute and Piccolo, I haz no Talenz


----------



## Jaws

TheVioletKing said:


> Just 2- Flute and Piccolo, I haz no Talenz


Talenz is only about 5% of music playing the other 95% is just practise which anyone can do. The only people who need the 5% are people who make their entire living from playing music. The only thing needed by everyone else is good quality concentrated practise. People who have heaps of talent who don't do any practise are rubbish at playing anything. Practise is much more important than any amount of talent and no practise,


----------



## Salix

I play oboe. I practice every day, can finally play a tune. Not very well at that but can fake it in front of an uninitiated crowd if need be. My family tunes me out, and only notices when I start messing around with a new reed, if that means anything. I cannot play piano but want to really bad for some reason. My idea is to start piano lessons with my child when he turns 6 or so and see how far that takes me. Tried clarinet waaay back in high school. Even made honor band after 2 months - didn't like clarinet. Flute was not that fun either. So I guess I play oboe.


----------



## Head_case

> Flute was not that fun either.


Wot?!

How is this possible?!


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> Wot?!
> 
> How is this possible?!


I play the oboe as well and can't get a note out of a flute. I am told that I blow too hard.


----------



## Guest

Jaws said:


> I play the oboe as well and can't get a note out of a flute. I am told that I blow too hard.


You need a lot of hot air to play Flute Hmmmmmm I would have thought you had plenty of that..............................................................only kiddin ya


----------



## Head_case

Jaws said:


> I play the oboe as well and can't get a note out of a flute. I am told that I blow too hard.


It's all about the stream of airflow! A flute player creates an airstream which must flow: in fact, flute players blow 'harder' than non-flute players. The difference is, they can pack a punch in the small focussed spot of the airstream on to one small area of the flute embouchure (blow hole), whereas a non-flute player just blows hard all over the place, and thus not hard at all.

Part of the fun when I learnt how to play flute, was firstly, trying to make any flute sound. Then it was about making different flute sounds. Then making the different flute sounds all join up. It's relaxing, because there is no pressure (literally) like the reed instruments.

I suppose there's always the recorder?


----------



## Novelette

Piano, organ, harpsichord, violin.

I played the French Horn many years ago, but I can still play it, especially if I refresh my skills for a few hours.


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> It's all about the stream of airflow! A flute player creates an airstream which must flow: in fact, flute players blow 'harder' than non-flute players. The difference is, they can pack a punch in the small focussed spot of the airstream on to one small area of the flute embouchure (blow hole), whereas a non-flute player just blows hard all over the place, and thus not hard at all.
> 
> Part of the fun when I learnt how to play flute, was firstly, trying to make any flute sound. Then it was about making different flute sounds. Then making the different flute sounds all join up. It's relaxing, because there is no pressure (literally) like the reed instruments.
> 
> I suppose there's always the recorder?


An oboist has to hammer air at very high speed and pressure through a very small hole. Most amateur oboists don't blow air fast enough through the reed.


----------



## Guest

Oboists go very red in the face but the flute player always looks normal, Look at jazz trumpeters they burst blood vessels


----------



## Head_case

yeah...it's not the best way to relax......but I wonder if behind the trumpet or pressure reed, players experience it any differently?

Playing the flute is very relaxing....especially notch type flutes which require gentle low pressure breath control. Perhaps with the recorder, it feels like too much effort to try and lower the breath pressure for the high pitched sound...unless it is a bass recorder perhaps.....

But yes...I find it important to have an instrument which can be played virtuously and yet be relaxing....flute it is


----------



## lorelei

I just play piano and violin. Mostly piano. Although I also sing in choir (and played just a little flute at one point).


----------



## Jaws

alicatpurrrrrrrrrrr said:


> I would like to know
> Is there anyone out there like me? I can pick up any instrument and play it well in as little as 30 minutes. I have mastered over 13 instruments....Please tell us How many you play...What your favorite is....and why....
> My favorite is the baritone...Because of the wonderful sound it makes and the virsitility of this wonderful instrument....You can play bass clef or treble....and you can play the main part or background.....And I love the way it feels in my hands and on my knee.


I think your definition of mastered is different to mine. I have been playing the oboe for nearly 13 years and I haven't mastered it yet. I don't see this happening anytime soon either. However I got to play in an amateur orchestra on the violin when I had been playing it for about 2 years. My oboe playing was better than my violin playing about 6 months after starting it. Which is nearer to being mastered?


----------



## Head_case

> Which is nearer to being mastered?


The one you call a mistress, and can't wait to reach out for?


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I play trumpet, and I've just started learning the piano. You can even see the proof of my trumpet playing on my thumb in the form of a callus.


----------



## Jaws

Head_case said:


> The one you call a mistress, and can't wait to reach out for?


Would that be something like a virginal?


----------



## OboeKnight

I play oboe, clarinet, and saxophone. I am most advanced on oboe and intend to study oboe performance in college in the fall. I have never tried a brass instrument and am interested in trying one sometime.


----------



## Head_case

Jaws said:


> Would that be something like a virginal?


Can't say.....maybe I haven't mastered any?


----------



## Salix

Head_case said:


> Wot?!
> 
> How is this possible?!


Not sure there. Can't make everyone happy.

I really want to give the bassoon a chance - tried that and really liked it. But I've invested so much time and effort into oboe I figure just staying in the immediate oboe family would be great. Oboe D'amore is actually the best instrument I have ever "played" on. Sounds so nice and mellow. Practically no back pressure. The d'amore reed requires so much less effort it is ridiculous, almost unfair. Maybe the reed I tried was just super easy play.


----------



## Jaws

Salix said:


> Not sure there. Can't make everyone happy.
> 
> I really want to give the bassoon a chance - tried that and really liked it. But I've invested so much time and effort into oboe I figure just staying in the immediate oboe family would be great. Oboe D'amore is actually the best instrument I have ever "played" on. Sounds so nice and mellow. Practically no back pressure. The d'amore reed requires so much less effort it is ridiculous, almost unfair. Maybe the reed I tried was just super easy play.


I would think that what is more of a miracle is that you managed to find an oboe d'amore that played in tune....


----------



## Fried fifer

Well I mostly play piano and flute/fife/recorder(i have about 7 instruments in those families i play) but I can pick up a guitar and lay some stuff down and keep up with other guitarists decently goes for bass as well. I also have spent some time with violin but the bow that came with my violin isn't good enough for me to play it well but i have play a good violin and learned extremely fast. Other than that i've tried stand up bass, saxaphone, and trumpet to some small amount of success, and can play simple percussion.
Could be missing some. But yeah i agree with the OP's sentiment of being able to pick up almost any instrument and being able to play it well with in 30 minutes to an hour. But i don't own the instruments so i couldn't really try my hand at playing them well.


----------



## Reinhold

OP speaks like an arrogant fool to me.
"Pick up any instrument and play t well in as little as 30 minutes?" This makes me view you as a major show-off. Also, "Master?" Even the most successful professional orchestral and solo player have not "mastered" their respective instrument. to say one has mastered 13 instruments is a sure way of revealing one's arrogance. 
In addition, the fact that you refer to it as the "baritone" tells us that you actually have very little knowledge of the instrument, as it is the euphonium; the baritone refers to the baritone horn.

My main instrument is the horn, but I had played piano for well over seven years.


----------



## KenOC

Reinhold said:


> OP speaks like an arrogant fool to me.


Another arrogant fool, J.S. Bach, once said of playing the organ: "There's nothing to it. You just have to press the right keys with the right force at the right time, and the organ will produce the nicest music all by itself."


----------



## ahammel

I play three or four instruments, all of them abominably badly.


----------



## arpeggio

*OPoster is gone.*



Reinhold said:


> OP speaks like an arrogant fool to me.
> "Pick up any instrument and play t well in as little as 30 minutes?" This makes me view you as a major show-off. Also, "Master?" Even the most successful professional orchestral and solo player have not "mastered" their respective instrument. to say one has mastered 13 instruments is a sure way of revealing one's arrogance.
> In addition, the fact that you refer to it as the "baritone" tells us that you actually have very little knowledge of the instrument, as it is the euphonium; the baritone refers to the baritone horn.
> 
> My main instrument is the horn, but I had played piano for well over seven years.


You will notice that the original poster submitted two posts and disappeared.

Playing lots of instruments is over rated. I was a music education major and we all learned the basics of playing all of the standard orchestral instruments and I am not that good. I can play simple tunes on all of the instruments except the harp and the guitar. I can still pluck a tune on the guitar.

When I was teaching junior high band I could play all of the instruments as well as most of my students.

I was a complete loser on percussion. I never could master a drum roll.

My piano playing ability is really weird. Give me a Beethoven Piano Sonata and I could do the left hand by itself and the right hand by itself and I was OK. Once I had to do both hands at the same time...TRAIN WRECK!!! No amount of practicing would help. I drove my piano teacher in college nuts.


----------



## ahammel

arpeggio said:


> I was a complete loser on percussion. I never could master a drum roll.


I think I was playing for about four years before I could do a decent press roll. It's tricky, yo.


----------



## pianotubia

Yeah, I'm pretty much the same as you... 
I play Piano (dip. ABRSM), Tuba (dip. ABRSM), Organ (dip. ABRSM) and 'Cello (dip. ABRSM). Done my grade 8 on Trombone, Euphonium, Tenor Horn and Trumpet, but I avoid playing anything higher than a trombone on a regular basis, because it can mess around with your embouchure. I've also done my grade 8 on Flute, Clarinet, Violin and Double Bass, and did my grade 6 on Viola (would be better if it wasn't for the brain-splitting clef), and have done grade 5 on Saxophones and Guitar. Also, I've done my grade 8 singing, but that's perhaps a different skill base. I can do jazz piano, too, but again, a different skill base. 

That covers everything... apart from French Horn and double reed. I can't play French Horn because: a. it will chuck my Tuba embouchure out of the window, b. the harmonics are all over the bloody shop, and it's different from other brass instruments, so I can't seem to get the hang of it, because I can't dissociate it from all the rest of the brass instruments. 

As regards to double reed, every time I'd played an oboe in the past, it caused me to: a. bust a blood vessel or b. start a migraine... but it occurred to me that I hadn't tried Cor Anglais or a Bassoon a few of weeks ago, and a friend of mine lent me their Bassoon to have a fiddle with, and I could get a note out of the reed fairly quickly and I got the hang of it... within two hours, I was playing the Mozart Bassoon Concerto... I'm yet to try the Cor Anglais or the Contrabassoon, but it may be a new one to pursue. 

You may be thinking that I haven't mentioned percussion. Four words: I can't do it. 

So yeah.  That's... 12 instruments that I'm grade 8+ on, and... 19 (?) in general...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I play flute of all kinds: regular concert flute, piccolo, alto, and soon _bass_ flute will enter my repertoire... I also play a little bit of piano, I am better at tinkering and improvising (classically) than reading the notes. Reading piano music is awfully hard!


----------



## Couac Addict

Bassoon and contra. Any more than that and the bassoon will suffer. Whilst I can play any of the double reeds, there's playing and there's _playing_.


----------



## ahammel

Huilunsoittaja said:


> [...] soon _bass_ flute will enter my repertoire...


I thought it was called a didgeridoo.


----------



## OboeKnight

I am a decent clarinetist and saxophonist, but oboe is my main priority. I haven't played much clarie or sax since I started college. I also really enjoy playing the tin whistle and the low whistle...they make me happy  I'm required to learn piano...I'm doing alright with it at the moment. My sight reading is improving but the focus is theory based piano playing. My main problem with piano is my lack of fluent bass clef reading...it's sort of getting there though haha.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ahammel said:


> I thought it was called a didgeridoo.


Bass flute looks like this:









Not to be mixed up with alto:


----------



## Piwikiwi

Piano and tenor saxophone


----------



## lupinix

I play piano and guitar (classical guitar as well as popular styles, a bit of jazz and bass gutar)
also have tried to learn drums, violin and clarinet (for my own fun of course) and sometimes play on them in a way
would like to play something on a harp or organ or ocarina or flute or french horn one day too
as a composer I like to have a bit of a feeling of holding and playing the instruments I write for, so that I can identify more with the musician


----------



## Bex

I can play almost any orchestral instrument (except strings), plus guitar, drums/tuned percussion, bass, piano. My main instrument is recorder (AmusA), I also did up to grade 7 one piano. They are the only two instruments i've had lessons on, i'm self taught for everything else. Though i'm mainly known as a Trombonist, I do lots of community musicals (over 30 now). 
It is quite amazing the level I am at for Trumpet in particular because I have a really good range and ability and i've literally never practiced it. My husband is a Trumpet player and he thinks i'd easily be Grade 6.


----------



## Jaws

pianotubia said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much the same as you...
> I play Piano (dip. ABRSM), Tuba (dip. ABRSM), Organ (dip. ABRSM) and 'Cello (dip. ABRSM). Done my grade 8 on Trombone, Euphonium, Tenor Horn and Trumpet, but I avoid playing anything higher than a trombone on a regular basis, because it can mess around with your embouchure. I've also done my grade 8 on Flute, Clarinet, Violin and Double Bass, and did my grade 6 on Viola (would be better if it wasn't for the brain-splitting clef), and have done grade 5 on Saxophones and Guitar. Also, I've done my grade 8 singing, but that's perhaps a different skill base. I can do jazz piano, too, but again, a different skill base.
> 
> That covers everything... apart from French Horn and double reed. I can't play French Horn because: a. it will chuck my Tuba embouchure out of the window, b. the harmonics are all over the bloody shop, and it's different from other brass instruments, so I can't seem to get the hang of it, because I can't dissociate it from all the rest of the brass instruments.
> 
> As regards to double reed, every time I'd played an oboe in the past, it caused me to: a. bust a blood vessel or b. start a migraine... but it occurred to me that I hadn't tried Cor Anglais or a Bassoon a few of weeks ago, and a friend of mine lent me their Bassoon to have a fiddle with, and I could get a note out of the reed fairly quickly and I got the hang of it... within two hours, I was playing the Mozart Bassoon Concerto... I'm yet to try the Cor Anglais or the Contrabassoon, but it may be a new one to pursue.
> 
> You may be thinking that I haven't mentioned percussion. Four words: I can't do it.
> 
> So yeah.  That's... 12 instruments that I'm grade 8+ on, and... 19 (?) in general...


I am the grade fiend! I have to tell you what grade 8 means in terms of the music industry and adult music playing. Grade 8 is an elementary exam taken by people who are just starting to learn an instrument. It isn't the end of learning. Dip ABRSM is a sort of grade 9, and not counted as a real diploma because it is too easy.

So sadly all these exams mean that you are an elementary standard on all of these instruments. Jack of all trades and master of none come to mind.

Have a think about this. The reason why someone can do what you have done is because none of these exams are a difficult standard to pass. I know an oboist who passed grade 8 on the bassoon 6 months after starting to learn to play it.

The really difficult thing to do is to get good at something. I think the person who holds the record on this is a horn player called Anthony Halstead who could play the horn and piano well enough to do both as a job. He also played the flute extremely well much better than grade 8. Much better than even the top diplomas.

So now we come down to a definition of "play." I don't count grade 8 or in fact any of the diplomas as being able to play something because that requires much more skill. All the grade exams and easy diplomas do is to test how many notes someone can play. Notes are not playing. Notes are just notes. Playing is all the other difficult stuff that requires all the very high skill levels that allow someone to control completely what they are doing.

So my definition of someone who had passed grade 8 or dip ABRSM would be that they couldn't really play any of them. Since they had only just started to learn.

Unfortunately the grade exam system in the UK isn't well explained and adults tend to think that these exams are a higher standard than they actually are.


----------



## Jaws

Just so we are clear about this I play the oboe. Yes for me all the diplomas are elementary exams. I used to play the horn and did a bit of freelance professional playing. Grade 8 at that standard is an exam that beginners take. So there is playing and playing. I don't play the horn now because if affects the oboe. Of course I also play the cor anglais and the oboe d'amore. 

I also have a go at playing violin and the viola but compared to the oboe I don't call it playing these two because I know how much I can't do That is the benefit of being really good at something you can see how much there is to learn if you are trying to play something else.

If I play anything else I won't have time to concentrate on the oboe. I want to play the oboe a lot because the better you get the more interesting it is.


----------



## Xenol

Trombone mainly (specifically bass trombone normally) Although I'm fairly competant at anything the same size or bigger (Euph preferably, but baritone, tuba, ect).


----------



## Pugg

I being having piano lessons since I was 6 years old.


----------

